# posible inert cheap black sand?



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I would be cautious, what's the 'blue glitter'?


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Volcanic sand should have high CEC like calcined clay substrates (Turface, Soilmaster), which is a good thing. I too would be concerned about the glitter if this product isn't meant for aquariums. Or at least because I'm not a fan of colored gravel.


----------



## CaffeinatedCake (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah I second the suspicion with the glitter, I'd shoot the company an E-mail first and ask what it is.

But looks-wise, it's pretty nice.


----------



## El Exorcisto (Aug 5, 2008)

You can get Black Diamond or Black beauty blasting grit at a lot of tractor supply, hardware, and auto shops. It's jet black and totally inert. It is however very sharp, so stay away from cories or rift lake cichlids with it.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

3M Colorquartz Black


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

jmhart said:


> 3M Colorquartz Black


+1

Most of the time, it's pretty cheap.


----------



## TheLoveDoctor (Jan 15, 2014)

Can you guys help me??

I Love my Cory Cats and want to give them some sand to dig and root around in!!!

I want to buy Monterey All Natural Sand.. but I am pretty sure I heard some people say it raised the PH which is a concern because I also have Tetras!

I would love to find sand that doesn't cut my cory cats and doesn't raise the ph. So safe sand that is inert! Does anyone know if the Monterey All Natural Aquarium sand is safe and inert???

I am also open to Inert black sand as long as it is not sharp & Inert / doesn't effect PH!

Thank you!!!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

A lot of people have used Black Diamond blasting grit and have been very satisfied with it, including me.


----------

